

New gTLD Auction Results - thistleco
https://gtldresult.icann.org/application-result/applicationstatus/auctionresults

======
dragonwriter
Note for those who follow the link, and see "Charleston Road Registry, Inc.",
and wonder why the headline says "Google": Charleston Road Registry, Inc., is
a wholly-owned subsidiary of Google [0] through which Google operates "Google
Registry" [1].

[0] [http://www.internetnews.com/blog/skerner/who-is-
charleston-r...](http://www.internetnews.com/blog/skerner/who-is-charleston-
road-registry-the-leading-gtld-applicant.html)

[1] [http://www.google.com/registry/](http://www.google.com/registry/) \-- see
note on bottom of page.

------
scott_karana
How in the world aren't these conflicts of interest? (The winner of the bid
gets to be the registrar of the new TLD, I assume?)

Johnson & Johnson owns .baby, why would they want rivals to share it?

~~~
wmf
The new gTLD process allows "community objections" which mean that
"Substantial opposition to the gTLD application exists from a significant
portion of the community that the gTLD string targets". In this case I guess
that community would be parents. [http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-
status/odr](http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/odr)

Unfortunately the process is so encrusted in legalese that I can't figure out
more than that.

------
thistleco
The headline was changed... Google won the right to the .app TLD for $25m.
More information here: [http://domainincite.com/18066-google-buys-app-for-
over-25-mi...](http://domainincite.com/18066-google-buys-app-for-
over-25-million)

------
pgrote
How used are the new tlds right now? What is the plan to use them? Won't it
take people a long time to think .app for something?

~~~
thistleco
There are some 4.5m of them sold to date, you can see usage information and
sales data (and lots of other stuff!) here:
[http://ntldstats.com/](http://ntldstats.com/)

Usage data (or a rough proxy for it) here:
[https://ntldstats.com/parking/tld](https://ntldstats.com/parking/tld) The
names not used are parked.

